# What angles you ride with? and why?



## ShortAssassin (Dec 16, 2007)

I ride 15/0 just because I've never tried anything else lol.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

12/0 for the free ride board. When I get a park board i'll probably set it to +9/-9


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

usually 18/-9 simply because it's comfortable for me. every once and awhile i'll switch things up a few degrees just to see if something else feels better.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

12/-12 cause it's comfy and i dont wanna/cant ride switch with a forward stance


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

ya im tryin to learn to ride switch with the forward stance. kinda tough but eh' w/e i sucked riding switch with duck too so its not any worse lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

15/-12 I am still trying out new settings. I am more concerened with my highback settings b/c I am not too sure how they work.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

tatortot02 said:


> ya im tryin to learn to ride switch with the forward stance. kinda tough but eh' w/e i sucked riding switch with duck too so its not any worse lol



hah! i'm not much better than you then - i still have some trouble linking turns. try something like 9/-9. it'll be less of a stretch than your 17/-17


----------



## ShortAssassin (Dec 16, 2007)

I've never messed with my highback settings. Seems like if I did my legs would be uncomfortably forward.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

hmm my forum got moved to tips, tricks, and instructors... am i instructing? hehe oh well thought talking about bindings was a general board kinda discussion not tricks


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

( \\ // ) <--- something like that  15/-9


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

I always kept mineat 15/0 because I felt that giong ducky would be uncomfortable. that's just me though.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

9/-9 for me feels like im just standing with me legs open shoulder width..been working fine can switch into it and turn it around.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I Ride a +15/-15. About three or four years ago I ducked out my stance to try to learn switch and I figured making the stance polar opposites would make it easier to ride switch; and it has seemed to work out fine for me.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

i ride 15/-3 right now, but I think I'm gonna change it to 15/-6 soon.

I can ride switch, but I only really wanna be able to ride switch to land, or begin 180s, not to carve normally, so I won't go to a completely mirrored duck stance.


----------

